# Owning an Automatic Rifle in Canada?



## Statik (28 Feb 2013)

So I've just been puttering around trying to figure out if you're legally allowed to own an Automatic Rifle in Canada. The answers I found seemed to have little to no detail and slightly confused me..

What I read was that you ARE allowed to own an automatic rifle, such as an AR 15, but you're magazines are allowed a maximum amount of 4 rounds each?

I'm really confused, does anyone know anything else on this topic?

Thanks

--
Robert


----------



## Bluebulldog (28 Feb 2013)

No. Period, full stop. You can not own a fully automatic firearm in this Country. They have been designated as "prohibited"

An AR type rifle, is not by definition full auto. There are many variants out there which are designed and sold in semi-auto, which due to their appearance, and other factors like barrel length, and overall firearm length, are defined under the act as "restricted", these require an additional course, over and above the standard PAL.

The only persons allowed to own prohibited weapons in this Country are those who have owned them prior to the prohibition taking effect.


----------



## Robert0288 (28 Feb 2013)

Here is some background reading for you

What constitutes a prohibited firearm: http://www.rcmp-grc.gc.ca/cfp-pcaf/fs-fd/prohibited-prohibe-eng.htm
What constitutes a restricted firearm: http://www.rcmp-grc.gc.ca/cfp-pcaf/fs-fd/restr-eng.htm

List of prohib/restricted firearms by name, not sure how accurate it is after it migrated off the RCMP website: http://laws-lois.justice.gc.ca/eng/regulations/SOR-98-462/page-2.html#h-4


----------



## MikeL (28 Feb 2013)

The other points were already addressed,  so I'll just address this one



			
				Statik said:
			
		

> such as an AR 15, but you're magazines are allowed a maximum amount of 4 rounds each?



Magazines for AR15s(and others) are restricted to 5 rounds(either made for 5,  or pinned);  how ever magazines built for the LAR 15 have a capacity of 10 rounds and can be used in a AR15 legally.


More info regarding magazine capacity can be found here
http://www.rcmp-grc.gc.ca/cfp-pcaf/bulletins/bus-ent/20110323-72-eng.htm


----------



## Loachman (28 Feb 2013)

There are approximately 4400 privately-owned automatic weapons in Canada that are _*Restricted*_.

They had to be registered prior to Trudeau'slegislation in 1978.

To own one, one had to own one prior to 1978.

No other automatic weapons can be legally purchased privately in Canada.

There are many semi-automatic firearms that are classified as Prohibitted, even though they are "less lethal" than those 4400 Restricted automatic weapons.

If any of that makes sense, then you are likely a Liberal politician.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (28 Feb 2013)

-Skeletor- said:
			
		

> The other points were already addressed,  so I'll just address this one
> 
> Magazines for AR15s(and others) are pinned at 5 rounds;  how ever some AR15 magazines are classified as pistol(LAR 15) and are pinned at 10 and are legal in Canada.
> More info regarding magazine capacity can be found here
> http://www.rcmp-grc.gc.ca/cfp-pcaf/bulletins/bus-ent/20110323-72-eng.htm




LAR pistol mags are not pinned magazines. They are manufactured as 10 round mags and imprinted as being for the LAR by the manufacturer, but fit the AR series of rifles.


----------



## MikeL (28 Feb 2013)

recceguy said:
			
		

> LAR pistol mags are not pinned magazines. They are manufactured as 10 round mags and imprinted as being for the LAR by the manufacturer, but fit the AR series of rifles.



My bad on describing LAR mags;  I've only seen them used with AR15s so I just call them AR15 mags.  

I gotta get better at describing stuff with all the gun SMEs here


----------



## my72jeep (1 Mar 2013)

I have 2 Friends with Full-autos. One ones a FNC2 with a Ser# L000002,its a pain with 5 rd mags, the other one has MG34s and MG42s and a MP38/40. Funny he can put a 250 rd belt in the MG34 but only 5 rds in the MP40.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (1 Mar 2013)

Actually you can get a license for them if you are a business. 

http://www.rcmp-grc.gc.ca/cfp-pcaf/fs-fd/fab-eaf-eng.htm

Special Cases — Prohibited Firearms, Weapons, Devices and Ammunition
Marginal noterohibited firearms, weapons, devices and ammunition — businesses

    11. (1) A business that is otherwise eligible to hold a licence is not eligible to hold a licence authorizing the business to possess prohibited firearms, prohibited weapons, prohibited devices or prohibited ammunition except as provided in this section.
    Marginal noterescribed purposes

    (2) A business other than a carrier is eligible to hold a licence authorizing the business to possess prohibited firearms, prohibited weapons, prohibited devices or prohibited ammunition if the business needs to possess them for a prescribed purpose.
    Marginal note:Carriers

    (3) A carrier is eligible to hold a licence authorizing the carrier to possess prohibited firearms, prohibited weapons, prohibited devices or prohibited ammunition.

Marginal noterohibited firearms — individuals

    12. (1) An individual who is otherwise eligible to hold a licence is not eligible to hold a licence authorizing the individual to possess prohibited firearms except as provided in this section.
    Marginal note:Grandfathered individuals — pre-January 1, 1978 automatic firearms

    (2) An individual is eligible to hold a licence authorizing the individual to possess automatic firearms that, on the commencement day, were registered as restricted weapons under the former Act if the individual

        (a) on January 1, 1978 possessed one or more automatic firearms;

        (b) on the commencement day held a registration certificate under the former Act for one or more automatic firearms; and

        (c) beginning on the commencement day was continuously the holder of a registration certificate for one or more automatic firearms.
    Marginal note:Grandfathered individuals — pre-August 1, 1992 converted automatic firearms

    (3) An individual is eligible to hold a licence authorizing the individual to possess automatic firearms that have been altered to discharge only one projectile during one pressure of the trigger and that, on the commencement day, were registered as restricted weapons under the former Act if the individual

        (a) on August 1, 1992 possessed one or more automatic firearms

            (i) that had been so altered, and

            (ii) for which on October 1, 1992 a registration certificate under the former Act had been issued or applied for;

        (b) on the commencement day held a registration certificate under the former Act for one or more automatic firearms that had been so altered; and

        (c) beginning on the commencement day was continuously the holder of a registration certificate for one or more automatic firearms that have been so altered.
    Marginal note:Grandfathered individuals — Prohibited Weapons Order, No. 12

    (4) An individual is eligible to hold a licence authorizing the individual to possess firearms that were declared to be prohibited weapons under the former Act by the Prohibited Weapons Order, No. 12, made by Order in Council P.C. 1992-1690 of July 23, 1992 and registered as SOR/92-471 and that, on October 1, 1992, either were registered as restricted weapons under the former Act or were the subject of an application for a registration certificate under the former Act if the individual

        (a) before July 27, 1992 possessed one or more firearms that were so declared;

        (b) on the commencement day held a registration certificate under the former Act for one or more firearms that were so declared; and

        (c) beginning on the commencement day was continuously the holder of a registration certificate for one or more firearms that were so declared.
    Marginal note:Grandfathered individuals — Prohibited Weapons Order, No. 13

    (5) An individual is eligible to hold a licence authorizing the individual to possess firearms that were declared to be prohibited weapons under the former Act by the Prohibited Weapons Order, No. 13, made by Order in Council P.C. 1994-1974 of November 29, 1994 and registered as SOR/94-741 and that, on January 1, 1995, either were registered as restricted weapons under the former Act or were the subject of an application for a registration certificate under the former Act if the individual

        (a) before January 1, 1995 possessed one or more firearms that were so declared;

        (b) on the commencement day held a registration certificate under the former Act for one or more firearms that were so declared; and

        (c) beginning on the commencement day was continuously the holder of a registration certificate for one or more firearms that were so declared.
    Marginal note:Grandfathered individuals — pre-December 1, 1998 handguns

    (6) A particular individual is eligible to hold a licence authorizing that particular individual to possess a handgun referred to in subsection (6.1) if

        (a) on December 1, 1998 the particular individual

            (i) held a registration certificate under the former Act for that kind of handgun, or

            (ii) had applied for a registration certificate that was subsequently issued for that kind of handgun; and

        (b) beginning on December 1, 1998 the particular individual was continuously the holder of a registration certificate for that kind of handgun.
    Marginal note:Grandfathered handguns — pre-December 1, 1998 handguns

    (6.1) Subsection (6) applies in respect of a handgun

        (a) that has a barrel equal to or less than 105 mm in length or that is designed or adapted to discharge a 25 or 32 calibre cartridge; and

        (b) in respect of which

            (i) on December 1, 1998 a registration certificate had been issued to an individual under the former Act,

            (ii) on December 1, 1998 a registration certificate had been applied for by an individual under the former Act, if the certificate was subsequently issued to the individual, or

            (iii) a record was sent before December 1, 1998 to the Commissioner of the Royal Canadian Mounted Police and received by that officer before, on or after that date.
    Marginal note:Next of kin of grandfathered individuals

    (7) A particular individual is eligible to hold a licence authorizing the particular individual to possess a particular handgun referred to in subsection (6.1) that was manufactured before 1946 if the particular individual is the spouse or common-law partner or a brother, sister, child or grandchild of an individual who was eligible under this subsection or subsection (6) to hold a licence authorizing the individual to possess the particular handgun.
    Marginal note:Grandfathered individuals — regulations re prohibited firearms

    (8) An individual is, in the prescribed circumstances, eligible to hold a licence authorizing the individual to possess firearms prescribed by a provision of regulations made by the Governor in Council under section 117.15 of the Criminal Code to be prohibited firearms if the individual

        (a) on the day on which the provision comes into force possesses one or more of those firearms; and

        (b) beginning on

            (i) the day on which that provision comes into force, or

            (ii) in the case of an individual who on that day did not hold but had applied for a registration certificate for one or more of those firearms, the day on which the registration certificate was issued

        was continuously the holder of a registration certificate for one or more of those firearms.


----------

